# 2009 pheasant opener



## Guest

I don't know about you, but here at my place we are starting to prepare for the 2009 opener. I have only 251 days to get me and my pups ready. I do believe I will be up to the task. How about you guys/gals?
I can hardly wait!


----------



## Dak

I knew Spring was near!


----------



## Guest

Ahh, Dak, I knew I could count on you!
You were first responder last year too!


Dak said:


> I was just thinking...where is r u dun's opener countdown thread?
> 
> Glad we are started again.
> 
> :beer:


Well we're at 250 now!


----------



## takethekids

We've a lot longer to wait in KS, though our season just ended. I know most of you guys don't like out of staters, but I look forward to visiting the great state of ND at least once next season. I will be filling out vacation request forms and beginning to plan some trips during the month of February.


----------



## Guest

There is an old saying from a guy named marx. (groucho not karl) 
"Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana." Time is flying and we are down to 244!


----------



## blhunter3

takethekids said:


> I know most of you guys don't like out of staters, but I look forward to visiting the great state of ND at least once next season.


Its not that people hate NR's, just be respectfull on where your at and you will be just fine.


----------



## Dak

takethekids,

Love the screen name.

Folks, residents or non-residents who aren't jerks in the field are always welcome in the field. The opposite is true as well. Come enjoy the American Outback.


----------



## Guest

off track of the countdown but in my experience as a nr in no dak, it appears sportsmen and women are greeted warmly. It's the slob hunter that ruins it for all res and non res alike.


----------



## Springer

takethekids said:


> and beginning to plan some trips during the month of February.


Season is over by a couple of months and nothing here in ND but freezing rain.  

I don't think I can go hunting without the kid or the dogs anymore.


----------



## Guest

Springer said:


> takethekids said:
> 
> 
> 
> and beginning to plan some trips during the month of February.
> 
> 
> 
> Season is over by a couple of months and nothing here in ND but freezing rain.
> 
> I don't think I can go hunting without the kid or the dogs anymore.
Click to expand...

Why would you want to hunt without them? It's one of my biggest joys! 241


----------



## Guest

only 230 to go! Wahoo! :beer:


----------



## Dak

I needed that...time to go plow the drifts and get our way out of here...yet again.


----------



## Bomber-One

Nice to know I'am not going crazy alone. I got a new o/u a couple weeks ago- trying not let the wife catch me shooting imaginary roosters in the basement with it. She'll haul me in for sure=)


----------



## Dak

Bomber,

That is hilarious!


----------



## Guest

The snoring woke me! 210!!!!


----------



## Dak

Or three snowstorms and one blizzard. :beer:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest

As long as the spring is decent for the hatch, the snow and blizzards we get now won;t stay long.


----------



## Dak

Oh, I agree and am optimistic about next season...its against the law not to be or at least it should be. Just tired of blowing snow everytime the wind kicks up or a front moves through.


----------



## Guest

203 and 20 minutes but whos' counting! :beer:


----------



## Dak

:beer:


----------



## Guest

198 days 1 hour 23 minutes and DAK is counting! :beer:


----------



## ndguy

i know cant wait to get the dogs back into the field. Its been hard to get the dogs out for tune up on line drills and casting wheel, cant wait to start training again for opener. for now i will have to settle for turkey hunting and than fishing. As far as out of non res i dont think we dont like them i know some good ones and they have respect for people, you get some from a nieghboring state which moves in on you hunting an area. or duck hunting move right in front of you in a field after you set up and drive by your truck and stuff . thats irratateing. should be a good yr. get married a week before opener and shotgunning the weekend after.


----------



## Guest

286 :beer: Time for me to start to try to lose this winter layer!


----------



## Guest

It feels like more but we're down to 174! :beer:


----------



## Guest

153! golly gee!


----------



## Canuck

153! Will there be any pheasants to see?
Canuck

P.S. Especially where I go?


----------



## Dak

maybe yes maybe no but the hunting part, vs the shootin' part, will be just as good.


----------



## Guest

Canuck

"P.S. Especially where I go?"

A little scouting in advance and a lotta fun. I been hunting behind one of my labs since 84 and hunting pheasant with and w/o dogs since around '66 and have seen up and down (alot of down in there) and always fun to be had, so 152 woohoo!


----------



## 94NDTA

FYI, I almost hit a rooster, IN the Fargo limits.

I think the population is going to be ok this year.


----------



## Guest

Would it interest anyone to know it's only one thirty one! :beer:


----------



## Dak

Sweet!!!


----------



## ruger1

I've never been all that hard core into pheasant even though I own a farm that I manage for pheasants, deer, and turkey. My dad is all about pheasants, it was just to far from home to give up duck and goose hunting to chase pheasants. However I've taken a new job and I'm only 4 hours from the farm now.

With that being said, I'm very excited for this fall. I'll be joining dad on multiple hunts. Looking forward to that.


----------



## nickle ditch

I've still got Roosters crowing all around my place. I'm looking forward to the fall. 130!!!


----------



## raineyriver

I HEARD ROOSTERS EVERY WHERE I WENT FISHING THIS MAY
WAS AMAZED HOW MANY ARE STILL WITH US.
WELLS COUNTY


----------



## Guest

one one eight, ain't it great! 118 to go. :beer:


----------



## Dak

Woo hoo!!


----------



## Guest

Where have you been DAK? Rick too? nobody going out this year, means more for the old timer! :wink:


----------



## Guest

Thank Heaven, 111! Two weeks into my training program. Bike and weight machines. Damn it's tough on an old fart, but tougher if I don't do it! Only one more season left to suffer through till the fun begins. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

109............ amazing how fast it is approaching.


----------



## Guest

one oh one! 5lb down 20 to go!


----------



## Guest

97 days! Holy moly!


----------



## Dak

Excellent. Starting to see some young ones finally.


----------



## Guest

87 days. I'm still hitting the gym. this is going to be good folks. i'll be able to hunt the wicked stuff this year (if I have too) and that's a nice option to have at 57! :beer:


----------



## sonic

OK, now your getting me to start gearing up for this fall too- were talking 3 month to go! I suppose I should start to jump up a notch on the Dog program-

I hope there are a few birds left for me and my buddies, I watched a few bad storms to hit the area we usually go -

ok, now back to my x large Kringle,

now keep up the good work r u dun

peace out!!


----------



## wburns

I have been flushing some nice groups of chicks while working. Also seeing some good sharptail chick numbers. I am just afraid it is going to be spotty.Some areas will be very good again while others will drop a bit. I don't think it is all doom and gloom from what I have been seeing while working around the state.


----------



## sonic

Ye that's what I was hoping for - I figure, just getting out for a week and taking it easy and shooting a few if any birds is well worth it to me-

I haven't heard from r u dun lately, ? I hope he din't take my fat joke to seriously- hell I'm *almost* as fat as him and just as old- :beer:

oh well, let the games begin-- :lol:


----------



## Guest

lol 83 short days to go! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## sonic

:lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

80 Days


----------



## sonic

can anyone guess what vehicle that poor dog is in?


----------



## wburns

Jeep


----------



## Guest

your vehicle. :beer:


----------



## sonic

You guys are Good--


----------



## Guest

last thursday was a miss. (nobody caught) we are 77 days away!!!!!!!!!!
today is the 206th day of the year october 10 is the 283rd 283-206 = 77
There, I showed my math!


----------



## sonic

u used a calculator!


----------



## Guest

Remember, i'm old and when i learned my cyphering, we had to show our work! 76 (just like the trombones in the big parade!)


----------



## Guest

74! My guess is I will have all the hunting pretty much to myself as excited as everyone is about the countdown. Just me and the cheesehead :beer:


----------



## DonC

lurking ....Ready to pounce 8)


----------



## wburns

I will be pouncing as well. I have been checking around the farm and it looks good so far. Can't wait! :beer:


----------



## Guest

70 days! sonic the cheese thing was only a attempt at humor. hope you didn't take it to heart!


----------



## sonic

none taken, I was away lat week and am now Back for more-

Needed to take a few Porcupine quills out of the ol, girl this last week thou- Still good to go- was doing a recon up North-


----------



## Guest

67 days to go. I am up on the weights across the board at the gym, endurance on the recumbant is improving. I will be ready for the season. How about you cheese head? Are you making an effort or does your job keep you in shape? :beer:


----------



## sonic

Well, as a matter of fact, I just walked in from my Tuesday night trap league night and after downing 500 calories of my favorite , I shot like crap Beer, I am dribbling on the key board with a big bowl of lucky charms- :thumb:

I keep telling myself that I should start some kind of diet plan, But it never seems to last for more that 3 days, I never have been into the weight thing but Have a dog that keeps me on a DAILY walk every day- rain or shine-

I was going to try that POWER 90 thing but it looks like I don,t have 90 days to complete it- I guess I could start some kind of plan- I have a full work out station down stairs calling my name every time I walk by it-

I'll be ready thou I'll walk all day - day after day that I can do- Evan thou I'm from Cheese head country and like my Beer and Brats, I can hold out with the best of them=- clogged artery's and All

2 months or so - It's moving fast now -


----------



## Guest

Well good for you my new on line buddy! I spent 40 years puffing on marlboros and have COPD. I have to do something or I cannot do what I love. so, to the gym I go. 66 and counting!


----------



## sonic

Spring crowing count data has little to do with predicting the fall population. Brood surveys, which begin in mid-July and are completed by mid-August, provide a feel for the summer's pheasant production and provide insight into what to expect in the fall.


----------



## Guest

sixty two days to go! WOW!!!!


----------



## Dak

Not a day too soon! :beer:


----------



## Guest

Sixty days to go! Not a long row to hoe anymore. It will be here before you can remember where all your equipment was put away last January.

I am starting to organize.


----------



## sonic

well another Bowl of lucky charms but a Good night Shooting- I'm getting geared up - Bring it on-

the Dog is Loosing weight - 2 1/2 months will be here before you know it- 
(a traveler).....

Time to start looking for a couple of Cases on sale- ( I miss alot)....


----------



## Guest

55 days! I am so excited! I can't stand it..


----------



## Guest

Better start to organize your crew, we're at 52!


----------



## DonC

Wow ru dun 33 posts :lol: Are u ready :sniper:


----------



## Guest

Don, 33 doesn't seem like much when I look back and see I started on February 1st! But omg! am I ever ready! :beer:








here is one of me if any of you were wondering what I look like!


----------



## Guest

48. Ain't it great!


----------



## sonic

need to drop the Temp a little- Looks like the Dogs are raren to Go!!

I can see the belly from here!!!!! Go photo---


----------



## Guest

belly is shrinking. 47!


----------



## Jmnhunter

46 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I guess I should have captioned that photo, Does this vest make me look fat?

lol :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

44 8)


----------



## Guest

43 :lol:


----------



## sonic

43, Oh Oh!! Maybe I should start some game plan here, you guys are getting closer to my numbers, I'm still here R U - been busy- looks like it's working for you- Time to get serious, ---


----------



## Swanger

Not wanting to change the subject, but is it really gloom and doom in NoDAk for pheasants this year. Me and my dog are looking forward to 3 days in central ND this fall, but everything i see is negative. Doesn't matter, we will walk all day because we love it. just curious.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

It really matters where you are going........I was in central ND looking at property with my father last weekend and we only saw a couple of birds while driving. We walked the dogs through some good cover (next to harvested wheat) and didn't find a bird. <--this was on the fringe of pheasant range, but in an area I have shot many birds the past couple years. I was very discouraged on the way home, thus, the land won't be purchased.


----------



## Guest

Holy moley! Thirty five more days and we can hunt em up!


----------



## Dak

SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## 21pointer

What is the outlook for the crops being harvested for the opener. I know in Iowa our soybeans are just starting to yellow, which means about a month for harvest. What are the fields in southern ND looking like for the Oct. opener.


----------



## Dick Monson

Same as you. We are least 2 weeks behind on corn and beans. Very likely there will be big corn acres that are still standing all through October. Very likely a repeat of last year here in ND.


----------



## Guest

Gonna be a long season! :beer: How cool is that!


----------



## fesnthunner

I just wanted to comment on the jabbering between sonic and R U Dun, you two are a breath of fresh air with all the enthusiasm you are showing for the upcoming pheasant season. I hope the two of you find the time to get together on a hunt or two, the company is half of the hunt, and your dog(s) are the other half. Someone else said the birds are the bonus. See u in the field guys.


----------



## Guest

28 days. four weeks. 672.5 hours!


----------



## Guest

twenty three skiddooo!


----------



## sonic

22 for you- but not for me- hows the conditioning program wrapping up ru dun? has been a busy couple of weeks here, Remodeling the House, Extending the Kitchen, taking out a wall in the 3 season porch and making it part of the House and working my *** off-

were having a little problem here in Happy town- the Dog might have a disk problem in her neck and am told to not run her for 2 weeks and keep her quiet as possible- ( yeh right)!! she's a full blown Hunting Dog and a GSP at that - She could'nt bend down to eat off the floor
( ) one night and looked like in a lot of pain- this has been going on for 2 weeks so finally took her in- Not sure what will happen next-

I'm still gearing up for the Season, - Just get rid of that heat wave your having-

3 weeks to Go- Hard to believe-


----------



## Guest

conditioning is going well. the weight is not dissapearing but is being redistributed. My endurance should be much improved over last year. :beer: I am so looking forward to this. Hope all is well for the pup sonic. If if gets bad, let me know and maybe, I could show you how some labs work. :lol:


----------



## sonic

LOL , Now don,t forget, I haven't been running on my stair master like you and I don,t have a new pair of running shoes to hunt with Labs-

Plus I'm used to hunting *ALL Da*y with my Dog- not just the first couple of Hours, then it's break time and wait for the Labs to regain there energy- ......Lol

( speaking of Past Lab Owners of course)

So we'll see how things Go on this End- I believe we can make a good recovery,

Again, Keep the Heat Away-


----------



## Guest

18 days! btw sonic, I am getting too old to hunt all day, that's why I have these labs! Get done early, before I get too tired. Otherwise I'd get one of those GSP's too :beer:


----------



## Guest

12 :wink:


----------



## Dak

OUTSTANDING!! :beer:


----------



## deacon

Will miss second opener in a row!

No free bees for me.

That's okay, still need to lose 20lbs!


----------



## Guest

one one :lol: I guess with 10,000+ views, this post would indicate I am not the only one out there that cannot wait for the opener!! I can only say. whoohoo! :beer: glad to know you care as much as me!


----------



## doubledroptine08

i am jacked for opening weekend!!!!!!!!!!!! am heading south with my dad antelope hunting and get to watch roosters just chill and enjoy their last weekend of saftey :sniper: .


----------



## Rick Acker

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Just put this together for one of my customers...Can't wait to hear that cackle!


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## takethekids

That is an amazing mount Rick! That ain't just lip service either....that truly is a great looking rooster. My stuffed birds didn't look that good the day I picked them up from the taxidermist.


----------



## Guest

It is really close. 10.

(really nice job Rick, get the idea from my avitar? just kidding :beer: )


----------



## rowdie

2 more days for me!!


----------



## omegax

For the longest time I thought I wasn't going to be all that excited, considering the numbers, but, now that it's close, I'll be darned if I'm not just as geeked-out as ever!


----------



## Guest

*7*


----------



## 21pointer

Looks like the combines are in the fields already starting to get to the beans in the SE and S parts of NODak. How are the other parts or your areas. Hopefully some sunflowers or corn will get started but unlikely. 8)


----------



## Dak

less than a week...get all this goofy weather over with.


----------



## Rick Acker

Got a call from that little girl from the move "The Ring"! 7 Daysssssss! 8)


----------



## Guest

r u dun said:


> I don't know about you, but here at my place we are starting to prepare for the 2009 opener. I have only 251 days to get me and my pups ready. I do believe I will be up to the task. How about you guys/gals?
> I can hardly wait!


Seems like yesterday doesn't it! 5 to go!


----------



## Swanger

The nice part of this thread is that it has run forever and not been locked!!! Must be the ability to provide for a fair chase throughout the state! Safe and happy by my books.


----------



## indsport

After a dry fall, we have had over 2 inches of rain the last 3 days and the section line roads are all soft. This weekend, please get out of your vehicle and walk if you want to use a section line road instead of a main road. It just makes good sense and good relations with landowners. As to bird numbers, down quite a bit in our area. Talked with some of my friends on Monday, who like me, have lived and hunted the area for over 3 decades and all of us who scouted the last two weeks think numbers are down much more than the NDGF have estimated. All the corn is still standing and bean harvest has stopped with the wet fields. Tough hunting this year and I expect hunting in December will be better than the opener.


----------



## Dick Monson

I'd second that! Walk...and park the vehicle out of the way. The section lines are going to get chewed up during harvest so don't add to it. Anticipation for the opener is always great but folks need to be realistic about the habitat this year. Water is already edging out beyond the cattails and corn will be standing through Nov or longer. Late season will be the best by far. On the plus side maybe those cattails won't get burned off.


----------



## Dak

Not only the trails...I needed 4WD to go the three miles from pavement to our house on a "high" road.


----------



## Guest

4!


----------



## Dak

T-4 and counting


----------



## Guest

three more wakeups! :beer:


----------



## Dak

Are you ready for some ROOSTERS!!!


----------



## Guest

2 more wakeups! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I came to the office early to make sure I had my stuff done. I love going to our area in the mid afternoon, stopping by a local watering hole for a drink/pizza. My dog is going crazy !

On a serious note, everyone be safe this weekend!


----------



## indsport

Did my final pheasant scouting this morning and combined with results from the three previous scouting tripsthis year, its grim. Drove for 3 hours since first light, of the 12 pieces of plots lands, 3 were converted to corn fields this year, 1 converted to soy beans, 6 were mowed to lawn stubble and 2 were still in grass. Of the 24 quarters of private land that used to be in CRP in our neighborhood, there are just 4 left. The rest have all gone to corn and beans. Average rooster count for same time periods in 2006/2007 for the same driving area 64. 2009, just 9 roosters. Lotsa water though, saw flooded roads and opened up sloughs for the first time in a number of years. If you like ducks, couldn't be a better year. In our area, the combination of weather and CRP conversion has us back to the 1980's prior to CRP. Ah well, we knew it was too good to last. I can't wait to hear the local communities and Tourism bureau that made so much on hunting tourism going to the legislature with their hand out.


----------



## BNATT

I'm jealous!! I wont be out there until the end of the month. I might need my snowshoes by then. Good luck to those who venture out this weekend.


----------



## bornlucky

indsport is not exagerating. I am seeing the same thing in my area of SE Nodak. But I will still go out just for the exercise for me and my dog. Birds will be a bonus. :beer:


----------

